# National agility championship



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

In just 2 weeks, Kit and I are driving to South Jordan, Utah (14hrs one-way), for a national agility championship! I can't wait! 

Over the past few weeks, we've upped our training to about twice or thrice weekly. We've worked on distance discriminations, verbal directionals, and front/rear crosses in the weaves. I've worked on my memory skills, because courses can be ~35+ obstacles. We've worked on our stamina because the elevation difference will be huge. We've perfected contact performances and weave entrances. I even got Kit on heartworm meds, since there's heartworm in the area (and not here). Our biggest challenge will still be the distance challenges that we're required to perform, but we've made huge strides over the past few months in that department. I think we're almost ready.

For anyone who wants the backstory...
Kit was adopted from a shelter in Jan '09 and started agility in Nov '09. We've competed in NADAC agility since Dec '10. We qualified for champs this year by a nose: you need 20 points in each class (game) over the course of a year. In June she had 0 points in chances, which is essentially a distance challenge (because we were still in "novice" in that game). She earned the necessary 2 Q's in "open" before the August deadline, which meant we qualified. Because of work commitments and financial reasons, going to champs was definitely a difficult decision for me. But when it came down to it, I realized that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity for Kit, and I should take it while I can. So we're going! 

Best of all, our two fabulous instructors plus many of the best agility competitors in my area are also going. I'm looking forward to having more experienced friends there to guide me through this competition. I'm also so unbelievably *proud* that we're joining their ranks - just a couple of years ago, I watched them run their dogs with utter awe and thought I'd never get anywhere near that level of control. :rockon:

I'll try to update this thread as the competition gets closer.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Good Luck and Congratulations!!! I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so happy you are still able to go! I will be watching for sure! Good luck to you both! You have worked hard and I hope you win!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Great story about the success you and Kit have had! Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

GOOD LUCK!!!! And have a safe trip and a great time out there!!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful picture of Kit! Good luck at champs. I am glad you decided to go. My friend (actually several friends) will be there too! My friend runs with her deaf sheltie. She has been busy getting baskets ready for the auction. A lot of my friends went to the CPE Nationals recently. They all came back saying what a great time they had. I wish I had gone too but alas my little cavalier does not ride well in cars and a two day road trip was out of the question. Looking forward to hearing all about your experience. Sometimes we have to live life vicariously!


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

How exciting! Look forward to hearing your report. We are nervously deciding when to enter our very first trial. 

Just an FYI, there's no point in going on heartworm meds before your trip. They are not really a preventative, how they work is that they kill any circulating heartworm microfilaria after your dog has been bitten. So if you know your dog is clear and you travel to an area with heartworm, all you need to do is give one pill after you get back home.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

So Cavalier said:


> Beautiful picture of Kit! Good luck at champs. I am glad you decided to go. My friend (actually several friends) will be there too! My friend runs with her deaf sheltie. She has been busy getting baskets ready for the auction. A lot of my friends went to the CPE Nationals recently. They all came back saying what a great time they had. I wish I had gone too but alas my little cavalier does not ride well in cars and a two day road trip was out of the question. Looking forward to hearing all about your experience. Sometimes we have to live life vicariously!


I'll watch for a deaf sheltie - how many could their be? 

I don't have a lot of extra funds to contribute substantially to the state baskets, but I knitted a wool shawl for the Oregon basket using some charity yarn. Hopefully someone will like it.

Samshine, I talked to my vet and another vet friend who both said to get my dog on heartworm meds before we travel. Better to kill the circulating microfilaria before they take hold in the heart.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Samshine, I talked to my vet and another vet friend who both said to get my dog on heartworm meds before we travel. Better to kill the circulating microfilaria before they take hold in the heart.


The heartworm medicine does not stay in your dog's system. A pill taken before being bitten by a heart worm carrying mosquito does absolutely nothing to protect your dog. It only kills the microfilaria after it is already circulating in your dog's bloodstream. It takes a minimum of six weeks (or so, not sure of the exact number) before they mature enough to attach in your dog's heart, so a pill taken sometime after exposure and before the six week mark is what you need. I have no idea why they told you to get on the medicine beforehand...


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! Good luck!!!!!

And I agree with samshine. http://www.heartwormsociety.org/veterinary-resources/canine-guidelines.html


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Only a week to go! 

Tonight we had our last practice before we leave. At the trial this past weekend, Kit's weaves were very slow, but only when I was on her left side. We mostly worked on that tonight, plus some discriminations. I think we're as ready as we're gonna be.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Break a leg!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I hope there aren't any kiddie pools on the champs courses.

A friend invited me over for an impromptu champs prep session. We worked more on weaves (no problem - not sure why so slow last weekend) and discriminations, especially at the start line (getting better). But the funny part was...

I sent Kit "out" to a hoop and she went WAY out, took a dip in a kiddie pool, then immediately came bounding back to finishing the course with me. I was laughing too hard to continue, though. I swear she does this stuff just to make me laugh.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I remember when you'd just started agility! You've certainly come a long way since then. 
Go out there and show em' shelter dogs can do it too!
Good luck!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

We start the journey bright and early tomorrow. Camping in Idaho tomorrow night, so no internet.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kick some booty and have fun!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Good Luck! I think they are at in the same time with the SCHA Speciallity also in Utah


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Made it to Utah! After two days in the car, Kit is amped! I stopped by the champs site briefly today, but not much to do there yet. Getting up bright and early to get over there for the briefing tomorrow.

Camping in Idaho was beautiful. The campsite was right along the snake river and a yellowish moon rose right as I was going to bed and cast a reflection on the water. When I woke up, Kit was sitting up (inside the tent) and pointing (like a pointer) at ducks in the water.

We did have a close call last night:
I took Kit for a quick leashed walk around the campground before bed. After the danger had passed, I realized that her leg had brushed the head of a snake on the trail. I couldn't identify the species of snake, but a bite even from a non-venemous snake would have meant the end of our trip. *Phew*!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad you made it! Glad you didn't have any snake issues, too!

Best of luck - can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Good Luck!

~Erica~


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Update:

First day went relatively well. The first run had a hairy bit at the beginning, but was nice after that including some gorgeous weaves with a tough entry (meaning angled and totally independent). It was our very first Q in elite! And at champs, no less! The second run had a few bobbles including an off-course, but two nice discriminations, two nice contacts, and more gorgeous weaves, this time from behind a distance line. Right now we're probably somewhere in the middle of the pack in terms of placements. But I said from the beginning that we're here to have fun. For me, champs isn't about the placements - it was a huge accomplishment to even qualify.

Normally when we trial, I know pretty much everyone there, and most of them don't try to engage with Kit. But here there's lots of strangers...people who stare Kit straight in the face and tell her how adorable she is. She eats this up, and will stare back, wag her tail, tilt her head and smile for as long as they're willing to talk to her. Waiting in line for our second run tonight, she performed this routine with no less than 3 people and also tried it on the leash runner, though I cut that one short to start the run. doG knows she loves to be the center of attention! 

Tomorrow we'll have two more regular runs plus a team run with hoops and tunnels. Though I know the day will be another very long one, I'm excited to see what tomorrow's runs will bring.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like you and Kit are having a fabulous time! Glad to hear it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Next update:

Today was great!

We started off with a perfect regular run. Nice weaves, nice discriminations, we were just together the whole way, and it was fast! We came in 11th out of 40 dogs. Not too shabby considering this is champs. Video to come in a few days.

Next was the team run. We executed our part flawlessly, but our two team members both missed a hoop each, so probably not going to place in teams. But teams is pretty silly and no one takes it too seriously anyway.

Last was a wicked fast regular run. They announced "Hope you brought your running shoes." We did well, but Kit crossed the distance line, which is a fault (even though I didn't cross it). So no Q there and not sure yet about our placement - I would guess around the middle of the pack.

Two more regulars and another team run tomorrow.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like you are having a great time. Have you seen a mostly white sheltie, (running 8' specialist)? I haven't heard how he is doing.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

So Cavalier said:


> Sounds like you are having a great time. Have you seen a mostly white sheltie, (running 8' specialist)? I haven't heard how he is doing.


Yes, I think so. Deaf, right?

I made it home tonight. It turns out that round 4, described above, was not faulted for the distance line because it was in the normal flow of the dog's path. So we Q'ed there and placed 13th. Rounds 5 and 6 were "clean" (meaning we Q'ed), but not perfect. We placed 13th and 14th in those, then middle-of-the-pack again in round 7. This was out of 47 dogs, so again, not too shabby considering that we were the least experienced handler/dog team there.

Here's a video of round 3 (we placed 11th out of 47): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ObViQ3edbk

And a video of round 4 (we placed 13th out of 47): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctGuVz0HKUk


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! The videos were great!  I know how hard you both worked .... you did wonderful! Out of 47 dogs .... there is nothing "shabby" at all about it IMO!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats! 

~Erica~


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Now that you have the experience under your belt, I'm sure you'll do even better next year!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

This is AWESOME. Congratulations! So cool to hear about. Love the videos - you and Kit look fab!


----------

